

PubSubHubbub vs. RSSCloud : market shares - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/Real-time/market/statistics/state-of-realtime-feeds/

======
olefoo
I just get a 404 from github when I try to visit this page.

~~~
rantfoil
Me too -- saw issues previously with other github links posted here. Is github
having issues with a portion of its app servers?

